# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  HÀ NỘI-HẠ LONG-TUẦN CHÂU, DU LICH HA NOI, DU LICH HA LONG (tour 2 ngày 1 đêm)

## dreamtravel

*Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu, Du lich Ha Long, Du lich Ha Noi* 
( Tour 2 ngày 1 đêm – Khởi hành hàng ngày)

Mã Tour: DLHN – HL,TC2N (nhấp vào đây xem tour tương tự)
Thời gian: 2 ngày
Địa điểm: Hạ Long, Tuần Châu
Xuất phát: Hà Nội
Trở về: Hà Nội
Giá: *1.050.000* Đ/1khách (Mùa cao điểm Lễ hội có thể thay đổi)
Điện thoại: *043 996 7366* Hotline : *0904 022406/ 0912831285*
Website: http://dreamtravel.com.vn/


Vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh thuỷ mặc khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Đó là những tác phẩm tạo hình tuyệt mỹ, tài hoa của tạo hoá, của thiên nhiên biến hàng ngàn đảo đá vô tri tĩnh lặng kia trở nên những tác phẩm điêu khắc, hội họa hoàn mỹ với muôn hình dáng vẻ yêu kiều, vừa rất quen thuộc vừa như xa lạ với con người. Hàng ngàn đảo đá nhấp nhô trên sóng nước lung linh huyền ảo, vừa khoẻ khoắn hoành tráng nhưng cũng rất mềm mại duyên dáng, sống động. Đi giữa Hạ Long với muôn ngàn đảo đá, ta ngỡ như lạc vào một thế giới cổ tích bị hoá đá nơi đây.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Hạ Long ( Ăn trưa, tối)

8.00: Xe đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Hạ Long, Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại hải Dương.
11.30: Đến Hạ Long, Quý khách ra bến tàu bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long Quý khách ăn trưa trên tàu với các món hải sản thơm ngon và tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Trên đường đi Quý Khách có cơ hộ ngắm nhìn làng chài trên vịnh, ngắm hòn Chó Đá, hòn Gà Chọi, thăm động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ …một trong những hang động đẹp nhất của vịnh Hạ Long.
16.00: Tàu quay lại bến Hạ Long, xe đưa Quý khách vào khách sạn trong khu Tuần Châu. Quý khách tự do xem các tiết mục xiếc Cá Voi- sư tử biển, nhạc nước… ( tự túc chi phí).

Ngày 2: Hạ Long - Đảo Tuần Châu - Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa)

7.00: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu, tham quan khu chợ quê, bảo tàng cổ vật, xem biểu diễn xiếc cá heo, biểu diễn nhạc dân tộc…).
12.00: Quý khách trở về khách sạn ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Quý khách trả phòng lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường về Quý khách dừng chân tại Hải Dương nghỉ ngơi, thưởng thức các đặc sản: Bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai.
16.30: Về tới Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến du lịch.

Chi tiết xem tại:  http://dreamtravel.com.vn/

----------

